# Help me ID TX wildflowers



## BlueHeronFarm

Hi-- I need help IDing the following. I am in Southeast/South Central TX.

First - I think this is some kind of dill. I ate some (I know, I know) and it tasted like it, only really mild. Are there wild dills?









This is a big thistly thing. Couldn't find it on any wildflower sites









And this is all over in the pasture in with our bermuda. Couldn't find it either. Very small flowers









I've got a few more thngs to ID - need to get better photos.
Thanks for you help!


----------



## chris30523

Queen Ann's Lace -Thistle- and don't know. The Queen Ann's lace would smell more like carrots and should have a white flower,the thistle will have a large purple flower,Very hard to get rid of as it has long root and lots of seeds the gold finches love them in the fall.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

The top one has not flowered. If it is Q.A.L .- when would it flower? 

The thistle thing is HUGE - and the flowers are white. Someone called it something with "snake" in the name when they were here, but I don't remember the rest - and a google search using "snake wild plant texas" came back with nothing....so I came here.


----------



## chris30523

It does look a bit different than our thistle. Ours is huge too can be 6' tall.






















bud , flower , seeds


----------



## chickenista

I know the first one!!! Me, Me, Me!! But only because everyonr here told me last spring. 
It is dog fennel!! It looked so much like cosmos to me when I found it all over the yard that I planted a bunch of it around the garden. I love the stuff! Stays that bright green all summer and mine was way over my head tall. Great for hiding something unsightly or shading tender plants in the garden.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

Hm-- the dog fennel looks like it, but when I looked for other photos on the web, it showed it as being tall. This plant is really low and a little spread out.
It also said it should smell bad, which it doesn't.

But that leaf looks the same. I probably should take two shots of each - one close and one wider shot to give it scale.

Your thistle is pretty. This one is a little scarier. I'll go out with the camera later. Too stinkin' hot right now.


----------



## chickenista

My dog fennel never smelled at all and it will be taller by the end of the summer..mind you mine was in the garden so it had the best it could get.


----------



## chris30523

Look up "Daucus Carota" I couldn,t find anywhere it showed the young foliage but if you look at the leaves around the flower you can see they are similar. I may be wrong but what comes up first around last years clump of QAL looks like your picture. If it is I am not sure when it would bloom in your area.It has not started to come out here yet.


----------



## jedsmom

http://turfweeds.contentsrvr.net/plant.php?do=view&batch=category2&id=68&

Here is a website with Dogfennel identification features. I agree with Chickenista- that it is dogfennel...I wouldn't recommend eating anymore of it. The scientific name is Eupatorium capilifolium. The website has a series of photos and if you scroll through them there is an early vegetative stage that is a great photo....if it has been mowed in the early stages I think it tends to branch out-- making it look more shrubby than lanky.


----------



## RoseGarden

In reference to the thistle---perhaps the name you are trying to remember is 'rattlesnake master'? However, the thistle in your photo is_ not _rattlesnake master. 

Just thought I would put in my bit of information so you can elimiate that possible name.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

jedsmom said:


> http://turfweeds.contentsrvr.net/plant.php?do=view&batch=category2&id=68&
> 
> Here is a website with Dogfennel identification features. I agree with Chickenista- that it is dogfennel...I wouldn't recommend eating anymore of it. The scientific name is Eupatorium capilifolium. The website has a series of photos and if you scroll through them there is an early vegetative stage that is a great photo....if it has been mowed in the early stages I think it tends to branch out-- making it look more shrubby than lanky.


Oooh, yes. There is a photo in there where it is small like mine.

And I won't eat any more of it. I really just gave it a taste. Stupid, I know...but it looked like dill. I don't do that with mushrooms.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

OK-- here is another one of the thistle-y plant. It's about knee high and it grows in big clumps. The base of the plant starts as a spiky, even circle - kind of how dandilions grow. Or kale. Sorry if my descriptions are inept. I am not a gardener/plant person yet - but I am trying to learn. 

Ignore the little purple flowers - that is another plant. I can probably find that one on a Texas wildflower site. Didn't even notice it until I took this picture.











BTW - this is absolutely my favorite forum on the board. Thanks to everyone who is helping.


----------



## chris30523

I think when it blooms the flower will be a shade of purple. Look up "wavy leaf Thistle" The purple flower is a type of vetch.Goats love both.My goats have cleaned the "bull thistle " out of a couple of pastures here.


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

I looked it up and found another one called bull thistle on the same page. There is a yellow variation pictured on this site- looks a lot like my photo. Plus the circle of leaves I described. 

here


----------



## lacyj

The last one may be "Storks Bill".


----------



## jedsmom

oh- oh- oh!!! I think I have it!!! Photo #3 is (I think!) Triodanis perfoliata...more commonly referred to as Venus's looking glass....this is the time of year for it AND it occurs in TX as well as NC. The picture is hard to discern--since the actual plant is among the others surrounding it...

http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=TRPE4


Here is the website detailing the species. There is a gallery of photos that show it in bloom and close up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## BlueHeronFarm

jedsmom said:


> oh- oh- oh!!! I think I have it!!! Photo #3 is (I think!) Triodanis perfoliata...more commonly referred to as Venus's looking glass....this is the time of year for it AND it occurs in TX as well as NC. The picture is hard to discern--since the actual plant is among the others surrounding it...
> 
> http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=TRPE4
> 
> 
> Here is the website detailing the species. There is a gallery of photos that show it in bloom and close up.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Oh, that's it -- exactly! Thank you!!

You guys are good at this game. I'll have to find some more weird stuff in the pasture.


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

everybody beat me to it. Ain't this fun!!


----------

